
Sustainable “vertical city” envisioned for the Sahara - ph0rque
http://www.gizmag.com/city-sand-tower-oxo-architectes/36964/
======
lkbm
> Bringing to mind XTU Architects' vision for a sustainable city in the
> Sahara, City Sand Tower is also best taken with a pinch of salt and is
> unlikely to be built.

Very vague information about something that probably won't even be built. With
a planned completion date of 2075.

If this were a new idea, likely to happen, or had in-depth technical details,
we'd have a story.

